# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Shed overhangs/eaves

## craka

Generally how are shed overhang(eaves) attached to a bolt together c purlin portal framed shed?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Most c purlin sheds don't have eaves. Just a gutter!

----------


## cyclic

> Generally how are shed overhang(eaves) attached to a bolt together c purlin portal framed shed?

  Looked at a Titan shed built for the brother in law some years ago, and the frame and battens was actually screwed together with the roof screws (50 x 12 hex with neos) but the screws were not all the way in. 
The thread was doing the holding and the screws were sticking out/up. 
So I guess screw the overhang to the frame, although I much prefer bolts and nuts.

----------


## craka

> Most c purlin sheds don't have eaves. Just a gutter!

  I know, however I prefer the look of them with eaves.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

> I know, however I prefer the look of them with eaves.

  Can't argue with that. But I've not seen one recently. Except on the big ones where the roof is built on the ground, the posts are bolted to pre-poured footings and the roof is cranes into position..

----------


## craka

> Looked at a Titan shed built for the brother in law some years ago, and the frame and battens was actually screwed together with the roof screws (50 x 12 hex with neos) but the screws were not all the way in. 
> The thread was doing the holding and the screws were sticking out/up. 
> So I guess screw the overhang to the frame, although I much prefer bolts and nuts.

  When you say battens, do you mean the tophat ?  Most bolt up sheds I've seen the tophat section are only ever tek screwed to the c purlin frame. 
I guess my question is more specific to is a double haunch bracket used to achieve the shed eave?

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Generally it is what you'd call a portal frame. The rafter is bolted to the top of the post and it carries over it into an overhang...

----------


## craka

All the C purlin portal bolt up frames I've seen the rafter sits to the inside edge of the post not the top of it.

----------


## cyclic

> When you say battens, do you mean the tophat ?  Most bolt up sheds I've seen the tophat section are only ever tek screwed to the c purlin frame. 
> I guess my question is more specific to is a double haunch bracket used to achieve the shed eave?

  Yes, I am talking about top hat battens. 
He has another Titan shed the same up here now, so must have a look at it one day to see if it is done the same.

----------


## jimfish

Could you just bolt a section of c purlin to the side of the portal frame rafter to create an eave overhang?

----------


## toooldforthis

Are you going to have gutters?
How much overhang do you want? For shade? Weather protection? Or just looks?
Last year I got a new shed with skillion roof, no gutters, think I ended up with an overhang of 250mm, no support, just so rain runs off away from wall.

----------


## craka

> Are you going to have gutters?
> How much overhang do you want? For shade? Weather protection? Or just looks?
> Last year I got a new shed with skillion roof, no gutters, think I ended up with an overhang of 250mm, no support, just so rain runs off away from wall.

   
Purely for looks. With gutters.  Only a small overhang, probably 250-300mm or there abouts.

----------

